# Viperfish



## watermonst3rs

Ever since 9th grade when I took oceanography I was amazed bye these creatures. They was a poster of one on the wall I always starred at. We never studied them in my 4 yrs in oceanography so I don't know too much about them. I was wondering are these things capable of being kept alive in captivity?


----------



## Jebus

wow thats thing looks like it's capable of some major carnage.


----------



## Jebus

The viperfish is one of the fiercest predators of the deep. This fish can be easily recognized by its large mouth and sharp, fang-like teeth. These fangs are so large in fact that they do not fit inside its mouth. Instead, they curve back very close to the fish's eyes. The viper is thought to use these sharp teeth to impale its victims by swimming at them at high speeds. The first vertebra, right behind the head, actually acts as a shock absorber. This fearsome looking creature has a long dorsal spine that is tipped with a photophore, a light-producing organ. The viperfish uses this light organ to attract its prey. By flashing it on and off, it can be used like a fishing lure to attract smaller fish. They have been known to hang motionless in the water, waving their lures over their heads to attract their meals. Vipers have a hinged skull which can be rotated up for swallowing large prey. They also have large stomachs that allow them to stock up on food when ever it is plentiful. The viperfish also has photophores all along the sides of its body. These light organs may be used to signal and attract other viperfishes during mating. Like many deep sea creatures, the viperfish is known to migrate vertically throughout the day. During daytime hours they are found in deep water down to 5000 feet. At night they travel up onto shallower waters at depths of less than 2000 feet where food is more plentiful. The viperfish grows to between 12 and 24 inches in length and is found in most waters of the world. Photo courtesy of Paul Yancey, Biology Dept, Whitman College, Walla Walla, WA.

http://www.seasky.org/monsters/sea7a1d.html


----------



## -=BOB=-

this one got to fail all definitions of "reef safe" ..









>I was wondering are these things capable of being kept alive in captivity?

-I doubt that we can simulate required water pressure in home aquarium


----------



## watermonst3rs

-=BOB=- said:


> -I doubt that we can simulate required water pressure in home aquarium


 That what I always wondered but never knew if they were able to survive in low pressure or if they ever had been kept alive in tanks.


----------



## -=BOB=-

dunno,
Many deep water fish are known to move to shallow waters reacher with life to feed or spawn (squid for instance). In this respect I could imagine it is possible to keep some of them alive for some time..
On the other hand I believe some balance need to be provided , and if kept in 
25" deep tank wont be to healthy..right?


----------



## thePACK

nope, they will not live..deep sea fish do not survive very long in captivity..and you will never find them in the trade...be to expensive to fish for.


----------



## aaron07_20

Nevermind..I deleted what I posted..I guess people are too gullible to handle it!


----------



## con man

u need to stfu!^ seriously u kno nothing so stfu

ok back to vipefish

most zoos hold cod and deep water halibut in pressurized tanks ... some how they compact the water by adding air and i believe they entered food via a waterpump

idk how they did it but i asdsume it took quite a bit of work...

they have some mean lookin fish....


----------



## thePACK

aaron07_20 said:


> My Goldfish will take care of that thing....:nod:


 thanks for trying to ruin a good thread.


----------



## aaron07_20

Tell me, how would that ruin a thread? Please..


----------



## aaron07_20

It is hard to believe that people would be gullible enough to believe what I said..It is obvious that I was being sarcastic...


----------



## thePACK

aaron07_20 said:


> It is hard to believe that people would be gullible enough to believe what I said..It is obvious that I was being sarcastic...


NO,whats hard to believe is that you think your funny. your not...if you want to try to be funny stay in the lounge area...people,including me do not care for your sacarism or whatever you want to call it ..if you have nothing to add stay out


----------



## losts0ul916

Sheesh! Even that photo scares the crap outta me.









Ain't it the one from "Finding Nemo?"


----------



## ineedchanna

awesome!!


----------



## Mr.P

The one from finding nemo was an angler. I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Jebus

I think that if you had an air compressor and a sealed tank it's very possible. itd cost you a pretty penny though. it would be worth it though. if you did have a pressureized tank whats the longest they have lived in captivity?


----------



## MR.FREEZ

it would take alot of dedication to keep that guy in a tank. have to have some kind

of sealed tank with filtration for it and cleaning would be a bitch man and feeding

youd have to break the seal every day or two just to feed and probably once every

week to two weeks to clean. that fish is cool but would take way to much work noone

has that kind of time unless it was your dayly job to care for the fish


----------



## l2ob

looks sickman


----------



## joefromcanada

i want one


----------

